# Alpha Watches



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I often see Alpha watches on the forum, people seem to like them but how long do they really last are they a just a quick inexpensive fix.

I see on their web site they were established in 1993 anyone got one still alive from 1993?

How old is your Alpha watch?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

s67 said:


> I often see Alpha watches on the forum, people seem to like them but how long do they really last are they a just a quick inexpensive fix.
> 
> I see on their web site they were established in 1993 anyone got one still alive from 1993?
> 
> How old is your Alpha watch?


I've had a couple over the years and they are very well made considering their price - I felt they were let down by their bracelets but I guess there

must be compromises & better its the bracelet than the rest of the watch ... Paul


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the 'Explorer' and, so far, it's been excellent. I've no idea how they can make these for the price - though I do have a theory... As far as construction goes, I'm no expert but it looks and feels solid enough to me, except that the bracelet rattles a bit. Looks a million dollars. Well, about Â£2,300... :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've had 3 so far, and the build quality and value for money are second to none. I'm seriously thinking about getting another.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive got one thats 3 years old....and still running fine....there great watches for the Â£


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

VFM = 100% IMNSHO :lol:

Great watche for the dosh - but don't expect too much from the bracelets. Task one on arrival, is tighten all screws in the bracelets even if you reckon they're OK. That puts things on the right track for the future - and I check them fairly regularly - when I tighten my specs - I do the Alphas as well!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Good tip, Mel. :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

While we're on the subject of Alphas, has anyone got accurate dimensions for the Alpha SMP please?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> While we're on the subject of Alphas, has anyone got accurate dimensions for the Alpha SMP please?


42mm without crown 46mm with....20mm lugs, 12mm thick...with a slight dome to the crystal


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

I own 2 Alphas, they are great watches for the money (as some of you allready has told). My pepsi sub is very wellmade. Even the bracelet feels good on that one. The explorer is nice but the bracelet has more of a plastic feeling then the Pepsi sub. But itÂ´s just a minor issue. For the money you pay itÂ´s not fair to ask for much more.

And to the question  The Pepsi Sub is about 6 months old and has work perfectly everytime I have use it. The explorer is only 2 weeks...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive had 3 ,and out of them the smp alike was the best looking but have to agree with the pmwf the grenade case one is the one to have it looks great and would be there with the locusts when the bomb drops.

id have another just not for a while.

jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got six and although one developed a problem, Steve Burrage at Ryte Time fixed it without any trouble, they rest have & continue to work fine 

As for the bracelets, I`ve not had the slightest hint of a problem with mine although I did change the one on the Grenade to one of Roy`s Silicon rubber straps which I feel suits it better :thumbsup:

BTW I really like the Grenade and personally think Alpha have (with the hands & dial) improved on the looks of the original Zodiac unk:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Ive got one winging it way to me so im eager to find out what they are really like


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > While we're on the subject of Alphas, has anyone got accurate dimensions for the Alpha SMP please?
> ...


Thanks very much for that Shawn.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive had 3 ,and out of them the smp alike was the best looking but have to agree with the pmwf the grenade case one is the one to have it looks great and would be there with the locusts when the bomb drops.
> 
> id have another just not for a while.
> 
> jason.


jason - which watch(es) have this case? (doesn't come up on a search @ the website)

paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ive had 3 ,and out of them the smp alike was the best looking but have to agree with the pmwf the grenade case one is the one to have it looks great and would be there with the locusts when the bomb drops.
> ...


way to big for you paul :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ive had 3 ,and out of them the smp alike was the best looking but have to agree with the pmwf the grenade case one is the one to have it looks great and would be there with the locusts when the bomb drops.
> ...


pm on its way with a link m8


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


thanks for the link & see what you mean shawn  - do they call it the grenade as you could hide one inside the case :lol:

paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > PaulBoy said:
> ...


I had one for a while, great watch and one hell of a chunk of steel. 

Pity as I've deleted my pics of it.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I go away for a few days...and return to see _yet another freakin' Alpha thread_? 

Some things never change 'round here.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to all Alpha-thread haters but the original poster did ask for the forum's opinion..... 

I have had absolutely no trouble with mine, they are good timekeepers. One screw once came loose on a bracelet but I tightened it up and it has been fine since. I find the bracelets to be good and solid and chunky and I would go as far as to say they are superior to Seiko bracelets, certainly Seiko folded bracelets.

An automatic watch on a stainless steel bracelet for Â£30 post free, I don't know where their profit is.

I do have one critisism though, I find it fiddly to find the quick-set date function, it is there but I have to fiddle around with the crown to find it.

Anyway, here are mine:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve said:


> I don't know where their profit is.


Cause the kids that make them are paid a couple of dollars a week to make them. And before you say it, I have been in China and saw exactly what it is like for these kids. I was in one place where they made hose clips, no one over the age of about 11 or 12, all slept in a big room upstairs above the factory, another one I visited had a small kid inside a spray booth because one of the nozzles wasn't working, with a hand held spray gun painting the side of tool boxes that were missed, no mask or goggles. Some of them were staying in tin huts outside the factories with no basic sanitation of facilities, I'm sure you get the picture

That's why you watches only cost 30 quid


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

OK good point and certainly food for thought there Bond (or BigM)

But what can I do? Nearly everything we buy in the Western world is now made in China.

Am I responsible for that? Should I never buy anything again?

Serious question mate, not looking for a fight 

Apologies to the original poster if I'm hi-jacking the thread 

Ian


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> OK good point and certainly food for thought there Bond (or BigM)
> 
> But what can I do? Nearly everything we buy in the Western world is now made in China.
> 
> ...


Good point Ian and not one that most people who buy "designer" stuff want to face up to. Capitalism within a socialist state, who would have thought it? 

I have three Alphas at the moment and I don't have any complaints about them for what they cost.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve said:


> OK good point and certainly food for thought there Bond (or BigM)
> 
> But what can I do? Nearly everything we buy in the Western world is now made in China.
> 
> ...


It is Bond :lol:

No worries, it is just life.

It not easily answered, I can't keep Big M out of Primark and it is the same, everything sourced from 3rd world sweat shops. Everybody want's to make a few quid but nobody want's to pay anything for it so we exploit third world countries. Arguably if we didn't buy what they make the kids wouldn't have the few dollars a week and be worse off but the next time you buy you new cheap tool box/spanners/household goods/clothes and so on from where ever just think about the kid that probably didn't make his 30's because he had lungs full of paint.

Catch 22

B.

Also apologies for hijacking the thread


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> Good point Ian and not one that most people who buy "designer" stuff want to face up to. Capitalism within a socialist state, who would have thought it?


Like I said

Catch 22

In the "WEST" we want nice stuff and most choose to ignor where it comes from. Even some of the top brands are now made in the third world these days.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> > Good point Ian and not one that most people who buy "designer" stuff want to face up to. Capitalism within a socialist state, who would have thought it?
> 
> 
> Like I said
> ...


You did say it and I'm glad you did. 

Any volunteers to go out there and help these kids form a trades union? 

Never mind, they'll do it on their own, eventually.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I had two but only have one now. I have had no problems with either and would happily buy another.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

PIC! Sold the one on the right. Still have the one on th left. It a ltd of 100


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chally2 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > > Good point Ian and not one that most people who buy "designer" stuff want to face up to. Capitalism within a socialist state, who would have thought it?
> ...


Possibly most people are oblivious to what goes on in these countries other than the odd documentary on tv and a bit of what is perceived hype in the papers. I have to say it is not all bad and there are some fabulous sights to see in China and some genuine big name players in industry that provide a good working enviroment and decent local wages but unfortunately I suspect that the places where 20 or 30 quid watches come from is not one of them.

The women who was holding a small child out to us as we boarded a bus outside our hotel to go to the airport saying "you take to London" is not something easily forgotten. 

B.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chally2 said:


> Any volunteers to go out there and help these kids form a trades union?
> 
> Never mind, they'll do it on their own, eventually.


I've worked with Chinese unionists - very different from ours, I can tell you. That's the problem with one-party states...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

s67 said:


> I often see Alpha watches on the forum, people seem to like them but how long do they really last are they a just a quick inexpensive fix.
> 
> I see on their web site they were established in 1993 anyone got one still alive from 1993?
> 
> How old is your Alpha watch?


If I had an Alpha and it was my only watch then I'd be very, very surpised if it lasted a year, if I buy anything "made in China" it's useful lifespan can normally be measured in minutes. However, Â£30 is still a good deal.

I have asked before and I am still not sure, do "million smart" make Alpha's? If not, then who does?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont know who's making them now but they must have bought the rights because ive seen alphas from the 60's .

theres no denying they are great for the money - find another watch that looks as good and feels that quality for under Â£40 delivered.

personally i think id get the zodiac next time though.

jason.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

I think they could have done themselves a favour by choosing a differant brand name which does not give a nod and a wink  to a well known watch brand also named after a letter of the greek alphabet. Having said, I may well try one out at some point.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to say it, but I wouldn't touch another alpha with a barge pole. It arrived and was gaining 25min a day, so I sent it back and it came back losing 30 minutes a day...









Looked nice, but as a time piece was bloody useless


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

So much for reliable - high quality - revolutionary - affordable - no rip off - the swiss aren't worth the money - it will revolutionise the industry - chinese alpha

There is a good reason why an Omega is an Omega

And a good reason why many people keep buying them

And all of it is not branding and advertising


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

All good points, Mr Bond, and well made. However, when people start taking _animal_ welfare more seriously, then I will start taking the welfare of _people_ more seriously. We're all in this together.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> All good points, Mr Bond, and well made. However, when people start taking _animal_ welfare more seriously, then I will start taking the welfare of _people_ more seriously. We're all in this together.


shouldn't that be the other way round? :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > All good points, Mr Bond, and well made. However, when people start taking _animal_ welfare more seriously, then I will start taking the welfare of _people_ more seriously. We're all in this together.
> ...


Not in my book, both are important.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


fair point that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> Sorry to say it, but I wouldn't touch another alpha with a barge pole. It arrived and was gaining 25min a day, so I sent it back and it came back losing 30 minutes a day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand over the last few years I`ve had a number of problems with various not very old Swiss movements.....

1) a three year old ETA 2824-2 which self destructed to such an extent that it was cheaper to replace the whole movement,

2) another ETA 2824-2 which developed a winding problem whereby it couldn`t be hand wound,

3) a Unitas 6497 on which the screw holding the large cog wheel came off thus detaching the said cog,

4)the crown on my Mido Ocean Star became so stiff it was all but impossible to wind, pull out or therwise adjust.

5 yet another ETA 2824-2 on which the crown has come loose,

6) & even my Breitling Superocean has developed a problem with it`s crown whereby it feels as though the gears aren`t meshing properly

I should add that I have also had problems with Japanese & Russian watches


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And you get Fortune Cookie.

You guys got the fortune cookie right


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Again a difficult one, in most third world countries animals, if the can get them, are the food chain and not pet's which is within reason mostly a Western idea. Thats not to say I don't agree with you though.

One man's pet is another man's dinner just depends where you live


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Again a difficult one, in most third world countries animals, if the can get them, are the food chain and not pet's which is within reason mostly a Western idea. Thats not to say I don't agree with you though.
> 
> One man's pet is another man's dinner just depends where you live


Poeple in the Indian sub continent do not eat pets for dinner.

Eating dog roast seems to be a speciality of the Chinese / some other far east place


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


For various reasons including the mass extinction of animal species which can be attributed to one other species and the projected population explosion of that particular species & therefore it`s further detrimental effects on every life form on the planet including itself, I am walking away from this discussion right now.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ujjwaldey said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Again a difficult one, in most third world countries animals, if the can get them, are the food chain and not pet's which is within reason mostly a Western idea. Thats not to say I don't agree with you though.
> ...


I knew someone who kept a couple of sheep as pets but I believe the Indian sub continent is partial to a bit of Lamb Rogan Josh now and again

Like I said, depends where you live :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Again a difficult one, in most third world countries animals, if the can get them, are the food chain and not pet's which is within reason mostly a Western idea. Thats not to say I don't agree with you though.
> ...


Try Vietnam for dog farms. I was shown one when I visited for the cashew harvest. Lots o dogs, some with most their legs burried in sand so they can't move keeps em tender, much like baby veal


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Then again vast numbers of the world population have a leader who doesn't believe in contraception but as you say not a discussion for his forum but would be happy to take it up with you in the *"other" *forum


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> ujjwaldey said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: Good one

Though some out there would eat only vegetables but the rest of us simple consider them cows with no horns.

My previous comment was made in zest; I completely agree with you on the food chain issue.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ujjwaldey said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ujjwaldey said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

There's nothing like that feeling of self satisfaction and invulnerability is there? :lol:

If you buy a dog, buy a small one. If things get so bad that food becomes scarce, you can beat the shinola out of a small dog much more easily than a large one, when it decides you are going to be the next meal. 

I wouldn't try bribing it (or a terrorist) with an Omega or Rolex, you may get a negative response. :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it, but I wouldn't touch another alpha with a barge pole. It arrived and was gaining 25min a day, so I sent it back and it came back losing 30 minutes a day...
> ...


I've had simular issues, the most reliable and accurate watch I own? -A citizen NY series 8203 auto diver.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> On the other hand over the last few years I`ve had a number of problems with various not very old Swiss movements.....
> 
> 1) a three year old ETA 2824-2 which self destructed to such an extent that it was cheaper to replace the whole movement,
> 
> ...


  It's probably you Mac  I don't think (without trailing through 5 years of posts) that I have ever had a faulty watch.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

s67 said:


> I often see Alpha watches on the forum, people seem to like them but how long do they really last are they a just a quick inexpensive fix.
> 
> I see on their web site they were established in 1993 anyone got one still alive from 1993?
> 
> How old is your Alpha watch?


I had an Alpha smp which is long gone now. I did a basic visual comparrison at the time which can be seen *HERE*

Cheers S


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > On the other hand over the last few years I`ve had a number of problems with various not very old Swiss movements.....
> ...


Item 2 on the list, a Tissot Le Locle :wink2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac the amount of watches you have I'd be surprised if you had a brand where every one was perfect.

Can we have a no more Alpha watches thread rule?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac the amount of watches you have I'd be surprised if you had a brand where every one was perfect.


Very true 



> Can we have a no more Alpha watches thread rule?


That`s descrimination that is


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have a no more Alpha watches thread rule?
> ...


How 'bout we put it to a vote?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well another thread beaten to death :lol:

Don't see anything wrong with them always thought the triple date was unique. Anyway on last thought here are the most recent pics from the Alpha Watch factory. And it seems they use child labour but please don't quote me on that. Below is a picture of the current plant facility and one child worker kidnapped from the Port of Vancouver to work overseas. The boy is carrying two crates of Alpha watch movements.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I know you`re having a laugh but if this forum ever got to the stage where it would ban discussion of any watch I would reluctantly have leave & go elsewhere.

I do agree the constant bickering is getting really tedious and yes I have contributed to it myself, my suggestion to Alpha`s detractors is simple, if you don`t like them just ignore them & we would therefore not keep going round in never ending circles.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Mac the amount of watches you have I'd be surprised if you had a brand where every one was perfect.
> 
> Can we have a no more Alpha watches thread rule?


Can we have no more Alpha watches. Period. :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

ujjwaldey said:


> Can we have no more Alpha watches. Period. :tongue2: :tongue2:


He-He I'll second that ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> ujjwaldey said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have no more Alpha watches. Period. :tongue2: :tongue2:
> ...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> my suggestion to Alpha`s detractors is simple, if you don`t like them just ignore them & we would therefore not keep going round in never ending circles.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > ujjwaldey said:
> ...


so true.

right then, who wants to moan about Invicta then ........


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > VinceR said:
> ...


Or military watches bought by wannabe SAS men? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it, but I wouldn't touch another alpha with a barge pole. It arrived and was gaining 25min a day, so I sent it back and it came back losing 30 minutes a day...
> ...


what are you winding these with a dremel?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

desmondus rotundus said:


> right then, who wants to moan about Invicta then ........


I've got an Invicta, an old style 8926 with the Miyota movement, it's 6 years old now and looks like new, it's mostly worn as a holiday watch. It has the best bracelet I have ever seen and I thought about that when I was asked for Â£100 for a Glycine bracelet that I doubt is as good









Build quality - Excellent (But maybe I was lucky)

Timekeeping - Spot on like all Miyota's I've owned, great power reserve too.

Aesthetics - Manky, it has a terrible foil logo on the dial that I wish I could get to and "Invicta" in several places.

But.......my feelings about what it is are exactly the same as what I think Alpha's are.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I have got a swiss made Invicta. Great watch.

Unlike Alpha :tongue2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Can we have a no more Alpha watches thread rule?


Or how about a 'one alpha thread at a time' rule.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

We could have a "take the piss out of people and their watches" thread?

Nope, we've done that.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You know it, my friend. 

But, it ain't really bickering...just a bit of fun, doncha' think? It's what a forum is all about.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, come on Mac were just having a giggle, I bet there are more Rolex bashing threads than Alpha bashing ones....

Just....... 

Dont get us started on that bloody Red Rekord...

Havent seen its owner for a while though either h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> But, it ain't really bickering...just a bit of fun, doncha' think? It's what a forum is all about.


 :lol:

Tame compaired to some car forums I have frequented when that's what I was into.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > But, it ain't really bickering...just a bit of fun, doncha' think? It's what a forum is all about.
> ...


Very tame compared to cycling forums too, you can get ripped to pieces in those.

I thought about buying an Alpha a while back and did some reserach and the quality issues put me off, regardless of the price, just like the same issues stop me buying another Invicta. There will be lucky and unlucky buyers and the former will be well pleased with their purchase.

I have looked back at some of the comments I saw on the net and have pulled out three from different perspectives for your perusal 

Unlucky buyer

_I bought an Alpha Explorer about 18 months back. Great bracelet but of the watch fell off due to a poor spring bar. The hands and face were slightly misaligned. The watch gained 40 secs a day for the first week. After about 6 weeks it settled in to a very accurate +20 seconds per week. The lume was very bright and lasted a reasonable amount of time. Fit and finish overall were very good. Probably 90% of a Rolex for 2% of the price._

However you can get a Citizen or Seiko for a bit more than the Alpha price. Personally I much prefer my Seiko 007 to a Rolex look alike.

Lucky buyer

_The GMT is now a year and three months old and still keeps very good time. The glass is blemish free and the case and strap still excellent in finish and looks. The GMT movement works perfectly showing two time zones with ease. I wear this watch Monday through to Friday for work and my Orange Alpha on the weekend._

My Orange Speedmaster lookalike is also performing without fault and its time keeping is almost as good as my Seiko titanium Sport100 Quartz in accuracy.

I am not able to fault either watch.

:lol:

_I purchased the Green Sub look-alike for about 40 bucks off of the website. I expected very little, but much to my surprise, the most beautiful watch arrived in the mail. I can't believe how nice this watch looks, and I get comments on it daily. "OMG that's the 50 year anniversary Submariner!"_


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mark....i'll send you my alpha SMP beater that i use for work if you wanna see the quality mate......


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I bet there are more Rolex bashing threads than Alpha bashing ones....


True, this is why I don't get all the fuss. :blink:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

adrian said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I bet there are more Rolex bashing threads than Alpha bashing ones....
> ...


I guess some people are as sick of Alpha bashing as they are of Rolex bashing? Why bash people's choice of watch in the first place?

Just a thought.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chally2 said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


My thoughts exactly old man :wink2:

As I keep saying if you don`t like them, just ignore them.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Chally2 said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


Less of the old.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chally2 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Chally2 said:
> ...


How about `ancient`?


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Chally2 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


That's better. :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As I keep saying if you don`t like them, just ignore them.


Easy to say, but THIS is the reality.

Love 'em or hate 'em, they sure seem to dominate the forum at times.

I'm guessing that's all PG was getting at when he joked about banning Alpha discussions.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Probably 90% of a Rolex for 2% of the price.


You only put this bit in to wind up us Rolex boys didn't you.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > As I keep saying if you don`t like them, just ignore them.
> ...


The same as for This (6 pages) but small potatos compared to This (30 pages) but how many posts are slagging them off which seems to happen a lot in the Alpha threads.

I just can`t understand why people who don`t like them don`t just stay out of those threads, it`s not as if they are forced to read them or that there aren`t other subjects to look at 

Good natured ribbing is one thing constant slagging is quite another









BTW I don`t want it to appear that I have anything against either Rolex or Omega both of which make very fine watches B)


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I have a couple of theories on that Mac but voicing them won't do much for the harmony of the forum, so, I'll keep my mouth shut. 

There's more to life than arguing about trinkets.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I just can`t understand why people who don`t like them don`t just stay out of those threads


 :lol:

When you get comments like 90% of AN OTHER for 2% of the price you are bound to get some comment from the owners of AN OTHER's

I'm not sure why you would think you would get anything else it's human nature as far as I can see.

B.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I just can`t understand why people who don`t like them don`t just stay out of those threads.....


That's what I do ..... if only Stan was still around h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I just can`t understand why people who don`t like them don`t just stay out of those threads
> ...


Well true, that comment might be a smidge OTT & I suppose it would be a supprise if it didn`t get a ribbing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I just can`t understand why people who don`t like them don`t just stay out of those threads.....
> ...


The old codger is greatly missed :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 h34r:

am i missing something?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Yes, your son`s birthday party







:lol:


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh god, we are still at IT? why dont we talk about a real watch, for a change :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


been @that since 1pm!  :lol: , not long got back from taking 8 boys & 3 girls to see wallE and McDonalds







:lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

ujjwaldey said:


> Oh god, we are still at IT? why dont we talk about a real watch, for a change :tongue2:


Well, you're still taking the piss, at least. :lamo:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anyway....i think alphas are ok.....

now....would anyone like to buy this..........a completely & utterly mint propooof


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> anyway....i think alphas are ok.....
> 
> now....would anyone like to buy this..........a completely & utterly mint propooof


I don't like the external battery, sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chally2 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > anyway....i think alphas are ok.....
> ...


I wonder if it vibrates? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Chally2 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

